# Draw arm injury



## CGcook (Nov 25, 2012)

I've been struggling with forearm pain in my draw arm over the last few weeks or so. I take a few days off let my arm relax a bit go shoot an afternoon and end up with a lump in my forearm. The brachioradialis and possible one of the smaller muscles under that. I shoot 52lbs draw weight with a scott backspin release. I mostly draw with my index and thumb. I make the shot go of my transferring that holding weight to my middle and ring finger wait for the click and finish with contraction in my lats. What would cause problems in the forearm? Draw technique? or is it the fact that Im holding a majority of the weight on my index and thumb? Any insight would be a huge help I want to get back to practice and avoid further injury. Indoor season is right around the corner.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Best advice would be to go see a doctor that specializes in sports medicine. 

Also, follow the rule, "if it hurts, don't do it".


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

CGcook said:


> I've been struggling with forearm pain in my draw arm over the last few weeks or so. I take a few days off let my arm relax a bit go shoot an afternoon and end up with a lump in my forearm. The brachioradialis and possible one of the smaller muscles under that. I shoot 52lbs draw weight with a scott backspin release. I mostly draw with my index and thumb. I make the shot go of my transferring that holding weight to my middle and ring finger wait for the click and finish with contraction in my lats. What would cause problems in the forearm? Draw technique? or is it the fact that Im holding a majority of the weight on my index and thumb? Any insight would be a huge help I want to get back to practice and avoid further injury. Indoor season is right around the corner.


Lump on the palm side of your forearm, or lump on the back of the hand side of your forearm?


----------



## CGcook (Nov 25, 2012)

It's on the back hand side


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

CGcook said:


> It's on the back hand side


Of course, you should seek medical attention for the "lump" in your forearm, on the back of the hand side of your forearm. Since the "lump" comes and goes, could be a ganglion cyst. Get it checked.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

CGcook said:


> It's on the back hand side


Was getting similar pain when using a back tension release. The pain can be caused by the release hand snapping back quickly during the release. 

My solution was to switched to Stan Thumb releases and a few of Acupuncture treatments. Been pain free for over a year.

Back hand side are consider tennis elbow. Acupuncture is very effective in treating both tennis and golf elbow. Search and find a good local Acupuncturist for treatment. If acute pain, 3 treatment is probably all you need. If more chronic pain, may need 6 treatments initially, follow by maintenance treatments as needed. HTH


----------



## CGcook (Nov 25, 2012)

Chris1ny said:


> Was getting similar pain when using a back tension release. The pain can be caused by the release hand snapping back quickly during the release.
> 
> My solution was to switched to Stan Thumb releases and a few of Acupuncture treatments. Been pain free for over a year.
> 
> Back hand side are consider tennis elbow. Acupuncture is very effective in treating both tennis and golf elbow. Search and find a good local Acupuncturist for treatment. If acute pain, 3 treatment is probably all you need. If more chronic pain, may need 6 treatments initially, follow by maintenance treatments as needed. HTH


Great info Chris, I'll defiantly give acupuncture a shot. I saw my doc the other day, he diagnosed it as tendinitis or a sprain gave me a PT treatment and sent me on my way. Gotta love military docs. After some more reading and working with a coach we can up with an alternate draw technique as I was primarily drawing with my index and thumb which was over working the biachioradialis. By changing up my draw cycle and spreading the pressure out between my thumb and ring finger we were able to engage a larger group of muscles in the forearm.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

CGcook said:


> Great info Chris, I'll defiantly give acupuncture a shot. I saw my doc the other day, he diagnosed it as tendinitis or a sprain gave me a PT treatment and sent me on my way. Gotta love military docs. After some more reading and working with a coach we can up with an alternate draw technique as I was primarily drawing with my index and thumb which was over working the biachioradialis. By changing up my draw cycle and spreading the pressure out between my thumb and ring finger we were able to engage a larger group of muscles in the forearm.


Any questions on Acupuncture, feel free to PM me.

Feel better soon
Chris


----------

